# Reloading Brass



## AceRokolo (Jan 2, 2009)

i am looking for the best place to buy 357 sig & 9mm brass. Prefer primed but can do w/o
Also need .260 Remington
Any ideas???
Thanks so much
Ace


----------



## People (Jan 17, 2005)

http://www.starlinebrass.com/ They make great brass. You can also get Once fired 40 S&W and just run that threw your Sig die. The will be a little short but they still work. I have not fired a actual sig cassing in my gun in 5 years. I find 40 brass every where I go so if I loose a few so what. They were free anyway.

I was reading that if you do use 40 brass it will wear out your gun tube faster but they said it would be at about 25,000 rds. If I ever shoot out my tube well then I am ok with that.

Nobody doesn't like Sara Lee. Except Chuck Norris.


----------

